# new a6 2.7t question



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

just got a 2002 a6 2.7t with 60000 miles on it, i was wondering when to do the timing belt? the manual says at 105000 miles


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

either now or about 75,000 miles 
while youre at it change the water pump as well







itll save you labour money


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Veki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veki* »_either now or about 75,000 miles 
while youre at it change the water pump as well







itll save you labour money

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Get the kit and tools at http://www.blauparts.com/
DIY on VAGLinks in the C5 section.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## PPGOAL (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

Blauparts is a great source but their kit was missing one tensioner that you have to buy extra, It's a 6 hour shop job to change the TB so you want to do the water pump, cam seals, thermostat, all tensioners, etc at the same time.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (PPGOAL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PPGOAL* »_...but their kit was missing one tensioner that you have to buy extra...

Really? Good to know. Can you let me know which one. I'd like to do everything when I do mine.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## PPGOAL (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

I bought my kit in March 07 for $249.95. It had everything but the GH24017 Damper Timing Belt V6-30v 98-05 which cost an addl $89.95. Otherwise the kit had it all including serpentine and fresh antifreeze.


----------

